# Back Pumps, What Do You Guys Do?



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

Hey Guys, 

I get pretty bad lower back pumps, Ive had them even before starting with any anabolics. Over the years of sitting at a desk, both at work and at home, ive developed an anterior pelvic tilt, that i believe was the cause of my pre-anabolic lower back pumps. 






Jump ahead to today and the sauce makes the pumps pretty fucking miserable to do anything at all. 
Im currently on 500 Test-e a week and 30mg var on training days (i train PPLx2).
Pull and leg days at the gyms usually involve about 20m of total dead time of just waiting for them to subside enough to continue. Outside of the gym, doing the dishes, cleaning up, or really anything causes it to flare up pretty bad and really saps the motivation to do anything. 
Since im in the middle of completely gutting and renovating my house, staying at my parents place in the meantime, this pain is really slowing my progress with getting that finished as well. If I didnt have the house to finish, i would probably just deal with it and suffer on, but I dont want to be stuck at my folks any longer than i have to. So sooner i get the lower back stuff sorted, the more productive i can be with getting the fuck out. 


So, Time to ask the experts, for those of you that have had lower back pump issues while on cycle, what has helped you?

I use about 5g of taurine a day on days that I'm active, but I don't really notice any improvement with it. Im going to be working with a PT i know to try and get the APT corrected. 
Foam rolling seems to help a little. 
Would trying to lower my water retention help?
Donate Blood?
Any other supplementations help? NSAIDS?

Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

I used to get them even just on TRT. I got a desk I could adjust to stand or sit at. I started standing the first 2 hours every day before I had to sit. Now I stand pretty much all day when I'm not working on something that requires extreme concentration. 

I also do dead hangs and spend time on an inversion table when it flares up. I recently got a reverse hyper machine I hoped would straighten things out further. Not sure about that yet. I like it, but don't know if it's helping. Good mornings seem more effective to me.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

flenser said:


> I used to get them even just on TRT. I got a desk I could adjust to stand or sit at. I started standing the first 2 hours every day before I had to sit. Now I stand pretty much all day when I'm not working on something that requires extreme concentration.
> 
> I also do dead hangs and spend time on an inversion table when it flares up. I recently got a reverse hyper machine I hoped would straighten things out further. Not sure about that yet. I like it, but don't know if it's helping. Good mornings seem more effective to me.


So the standing has helped you out? 

I know the long periods of sitting definitely arent doing me any favors.
Im a project manager so I spend most of my days sitting at a desk for 10 or so hours, then 2 hours or so at the gym, and then the rest of the night back at a desk gaming or something.


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> So the standing has helped you out?
> 
> I know the long periods of sitting definitely arent doing me any favors.
> Im a project manager so I spend most of my days sitting at a desk for 10 or so hours, then 2 hours or so at the gym, and then the rest of the night back at a desk gaming or something.


It definitely helps, but initially it made things far worse. I have the desk high enough I can lean on it with my arms to take some of the weight off my back. I did that for several months before I was able to just stand and work. 

The back pumps from squats and dead lifts faded over about six months. I don't really get them anymore at all.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 28, 2021)

Hanging from a bar stretches out my back when severely pumped during workouts like heavy squats.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2021)

Back Pumps, What Do You Guys Do?​
Lay in the floor with my feet pulled up to my ass and wish for death.  🤣


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2021)

Well if being on cycle causes it, then you have your answer. Yeah not the one you want to hear.

I never had those back pumps but I do have a notable APT. I always had the APT and I personally don't think it can be fix. I'm also tied of hearing how I need to do ab work to fix it. 

The foam rolling may help some but just doesn't seem to hit the spot. What has helped me is stretching and inversion. I stretch for 25 min every day except the day after legs. I hit the inversion table as soon as I walk into the Snake Pit for 5 min. This seems to pull be back into a good alignment. If you don not have access to an inversion table, look into the old school gravity boots and hang in the squat rack.


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 28, 2021)

@BrotherIron Has a thing he does with bands where he hangs from the rack.  Maybe he'll chime in.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 28, 2021)

Are you sure you don't just have a mild disc herniation from poor daily posture while sitting down? It's a pretty common thing, but the main difference in rehab is taking time to recover doesn't really help that much. Active recovery, daily mobility training, and strengthening your lower back without aggravating it would be the best steps to take I.M.O.

Something like not sitting for more than 30 mins at a time without getting up and walking the room quick. Daily foam rolling and mobility drills to keep everything moving like it should and adding in stuff like hanging leg raises and reverse hypers to your weekly routine. Don't know what it is about hanging leg raises, but when done right they can help a bit with back troubles.

Btw, if you haven't gotten a pillow for lower back support while sitting down, I'd highly recommend one. I had constant back pain for a few years and that was probably the most noticable difference for me was just the lumbar support while sitting down. Now I can deadlift just shy of 700 and snatch grip rdl 500 and I have no back pain at all.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

snake said:


> Well if being on cycle causes it, then you have your answer. Yeah not the one you want to hear.
> 
> I never had those back pumps but I do have a notable APT. I always had the APT and I personally don't think it can be fix. I'm also tied of hearing how I need to do ab work to fix it.
> 
> The foam rolling may help some but just doesn't seem to hit the spot. What has helped me is stretching and inversion. I stretch for 25 min every day except the day after legs. I hit the inversion table as soon as I walk into the Snake Pit for 5 min. This seems to pull be back into a good alignment. If you don not have access to an inversion table, look into the old school gravity boots and hang in the squat rack.



I've had them for as long as I can remember. Being on cycle and 30lbs heavier just makes it worse. 

I haven't always had the APT, it's developed over the years from riding a desk. Mine is almost certainly a mixture of weak abs and tight hip flexors. I haven't done real abs work since like 2013. 

I do have an inversion table, but I've been using it reactively for some relief instead of proactively. Maybe I'll give proactive a shot. 



Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> Are you sure you don't just have a mild disc herniation from poor daily posture while sitting down? It's a pretty common thing, but the main difference in rehab is taking time to recover doesn't really help that much. Active recovery, daily mobility training, and strengthening your lower back without aggravating it would be the best steps to take I.M.O.
> 
> Something like not sitting for more than 30 mins at a time without getting up and walking the room quick. Daily foam rolling and mobility drills to keep everything moving like it should and adding in stuff like hanging leg raises and reverse hypers to your weekly routine. Don't know what it is about hanging leg raises, but when done right they can help a bit with back troubles.



Very sure, this is not a spinal sensation. 
It's very clearly a lower back pump. 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## beefnewton (Oct 28, 2021)

Taurine doesn't really seem to help me anymore, either.  It sucks because it confuses me into wondering if my technique is crap, hitting the lower back instead of loading my glutes and hamstrings.


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> I do have an inversion table, but I've been using it reactively for some relief instead of proactively. Maybe I'll give proactive a shot.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


It may help get you through a workout brother. Seems like my shit locks back up right after a workout so that's why I hit it first thingg through the gym door.

So how long can you stay hanging? Wish I could get past 5 min but it took forever to work up to that. lol


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

It's right at chest level. I couldn't figure out how to take a pic while leaning on it, though.


----------



## flenser (Oct 28, 2021)

snake said:


> It may help get you through a workout brother. Seems like my shit locks back up right after a workout so that's why I hit it first thingg through the gym door.
> 
> So how long can you stay hanging? Wish I could get past 5 min but it took forever to work up to that. lol


Wow, I haven't made it past 90 seconds yet.

Edit, or do you mean the inversion table? I can sleep in that sucker...


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

snake said:


> It may help get you through a workout brother. Seems like my shit locks back up right after a workout so that's why I hit it first thingg through the gym door.
> 
> So how long can you stay hanging? Wish I could get past 5 min but it took forever to work up to that. lol


Workouts aren't an issue. Usually I'll get a pump after my warmup sets, foam roll/stretch/hang untill it calms down, then I'm g2g for the session. 

It's everyday stuff and non-work out activity that's making it miserable. Doing dishes, pushing a broom, carrying lumber to frame my house ect. 

I can probably hang for 10-15m before I feel like me ears are gonna pop and ankles gonna break. But I've used an inversion table for years.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 28, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> @BrotherIron Has a thing he does with bands where he hangs from the rack.  Maybe he'll chime in.











						Big Ray Strap - Black
					

After watching powerlifter “Big Ray” Williams successfully hang upside down from a set of Spud Inc. bands, the Big Ray Strap was created. Get yours today!




					www.roguefitness.com
				




I use this multiple times during the week.  Cheap and effective.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Big Ray Strap - Black
> 
> 
> After watching powerlifter “Big Ray” Williams successfully hang upside down from a set of Spud Inc. bands, the Big Ray Strap was created. Get yours today!
> ...



Man the racks are prime real estate at my gym, id look like a real asshole using one of these. Ill have to stick to my inversion table at home haha


----------



## snake (Oct 28, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Big Ray Strap - Black
> 
> 
> After watching powerlifter “Big Ray” Williams successfully hang upside down from a set of Spud Inc. bands, the Big Ray Strap was created. Get yours today!
> ...


That seems to support you at the hips a bit too much. I would rather have the pull start at the ankles personally.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Man the racks are prime real estate at my gym, id look like a real asshole using one of these. Ill have to stick to my inversion table at home haha


Be an asshole Tom.  Your back is more important then their squats   


snake said:


> That seems to support you at the hips a bit too much. I would rather have the pull start at the ankles personally.


Agree on this snake.  I've had an inversion table before and for complete decompression it was better.  This is just more convenient and takes up far less space.  You can also put the band much lower on the hips and get a far greater stretching effect in the lumbar region.  I also twist when using it and move my hips up and down.  Kinda like an inverted stripper if you will.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 28, 2021)

I have only done var once. For me the back pump was so bad that I had to stop it early.

For me the back pump was my upper back, rear delts, and upper traps. Which is an area that I have been getting a lot of hypertrophy so maybe that has something to do with it.

I then attempted to do var only on workout days which was 3x a week at that point in time. But the pain still became unbearable again. Was unable to sleep.

I have a very high tolerance for pain. Especially after getting 2nd and 3rd degree burns on my left foot. I can usually just ignore most types of pain.

As far as lower back pumps I am hoping that I never go through those either.

I do know that heavy squats and deads can compress the spine and that dead hangs help to decompress the spine. Other bodyweight movements like hanging leg raise, chin up, pull up, etc.

Interested in that strap that Trend posted. I guess the more expensive way to go would be an inversion table. Would probably feel nice either way.


----------



## Send0 (Oct 28, 2021)

I used to get them all the time, until I started doing pelvic floor stretches, hip openers, a few yoga poses, and mobility work. 

I don't get them anymore, but I can tell I'm starting to get tight, and I need to start up this routine again.


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Be an asshole Tom.  Your back is more important then their squats
> 
> Agree on this snake.  I've had an inversion table before and for complete decompression it was better.  This is just more convenient and takes up far less space.  You can also put the band much lower on the hips and get a far greater stretching effect in the lumbar region.  I also twist when using it and move my hips up and down.  Kinda like an inverted stripper if you will.


whats your onlyfans?


----------



## ATLRigger (Oct 28, 2021)

My coach fixed my lower back pain by strengthening and stretching my hams.  
I have not solved dbol back pumps however.


----------



## Methyl mike (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I get pretty bad lower back pumps, Ive had them even before starting with any anabolics. Over the years of sitting at a desk, both at work and at home, ive developed an anterior pelvic tilt, that i believe was the cause of my pre-anabolic lower back pumps.
> 
> ...


Watch a video on YouTube called awaken your glutes

Also I lay on the floor wherever I am doesn't matter thats the only thing that helps


----------



## TomJ (Oct 28, 2021)

ATLRigger said:


> My coach fixed my lower back pain by strengthening and stretching my hams.
> I have not solved dbol back pumps however.


fortunately i have no true back pain. 
unfortunatly what im talking about is the typical "Dbol back pumps" 
Like i can physically feel it when its all swollen up with blood when its real bad.

I wonder if high e2/water retention plays a part. my pumps feel worse the more and more bloated/swollen i get. 
I naturally have out of range e2 and aromatize like a motherfucker, but only need 12.5mg e3d of asin to keep the acne away. I might try upping that a bit and see if the pumps feel better when im not holding so much water. 

right now i feel like a swollen tick


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 28, 2021)

DEADlifter said:


> @BrotherIron Has a thing he does with bands where he hangs from the rack.  Maybe he'll chime in.


Yup, that is Donnie Thompson's Lower Back Protocol.  It's a way to decompress the spine, free up the hips, and gain mobility back to that region as well.  

If anyone has not tried it, I encourage you to do so b/c it'll change your life.  Also, weighted carries is a great way to get the hips in correct position and strengthen them as well.

These 2 things have literally gotten rid of ALL my lower back, hip issue I used to face.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Very sure, this is not a spinal sensation.
> It's very clearly a lower back pump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk



Okay. Obviously I can't feel your pain for you so I have no idea. The reason I brought it up is if your back is tight I assume you probably do forward stretches to loosen it up. If you have disc problems that might seem to temporarily relieve it but could actually be negatively impacting it healing on its own. So I just figured I'd bring it up in case you haven't considered it yet.


----------



## Powerlifter_500 (Oct 28, 2021)

BrotherIron said:


> Yup, that is Donnie Thompson's Lower Back Protocol.  It's a way to decompress the spine, free up the hips, and gain mobility back to that region as well.
> 
> If anyone has not tried it, I encourage you to do so b/c it'll change your life.  Also, weighted carries is a great way to get the hips in correct position and strengthen them as well.
> 
> These 2 things have literally gotten rid of ALL my lower back, hip issue I used to face.



I do like the look of that. I may just buy the setup in case I ever get back pain again in the future I'll give it a shot.


----------



## BrotherIron (Oct 28, 2021)

Powerlifter_500 said:


> I do like the look of that. I may just buy the setup in case I ever get back pain again in the future I'll give it a shot.


It's super cheap.  60 bucks for the band and I use my spud inc safety strap to attach the band to the cage.  Haven't seen a chiro after I started doing that and my hips/ low back feel amazing even squatting 2x a week and pulling at least 1x week.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 28, 2021)

This probably sounds completely wrong but I used to get pretty bad back pumps until I started focusing on lower back exercises.

A weak lower back can cause a lot of problems because it is constantly trying to compensate for a stronger ab pull. In retrospect, weaker abs can also cause a problem but I feel like more people work abs than lower back.

There's this girly machine at my gym where you basically put your back against it and pushed backwards. To me it simulates a good morning type movement. It completely took away back pumps and lower back pain that I had for years. I still do them today.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 28, 2021)

TomJ said:


> whats your onlyfans?


@Trendkillxxx


----------



## Trump (Oct 28, 2021)

I am pretty sure taurine only stops cramping caused by clen. Clen depletes the body of taurine and cause cramping. Not sure it’s the answer to cramp outside that scenario


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 28, 2021)

If from aas, 5-10g Taurine usually clears it up and/or even prevents or lessens it from occurring.

I get em in my back, calves and shins on any compound that aromatizes or causes bloat quite a bit.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Oct 28, 2021)




----------



## GreatGunz (Oct 29, 2021)

Taurine  & selanium


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 2, 2021)

It’s usually much more mild at a lower body weight right?


----------



## TomJ (Nov 2, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> It’s usually much more mild at a lower body weight right?


Far more. I'm almost 30lbs heavier than when I started this current cycle and it's only began being a nuisance in every day activities recently.

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## dirtys1x (Nov 2, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Far more. I'm almost 30lbs heavier than when I started this current cycle and it's only began being a nuisance in every day activities recently.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


This may be your only answer!


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 2, 2021)

Good Mornings

Strengthen those lower back muscles. You have muscle imbalances from sitting.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Nov 2, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> If from aas, 5-10g Taurine usually clears it up and/or even prevents or lessens it from occurring.
> 
> I get em in my back, calves and shins on any compound that aromatizes or causes bloat quite a bit.


100% this. Anytime I've had back pumps from var, taking 5 g of taurine morning and evening for a couple of days, and then I dial it back down to 1000 MG in the morning and 1000 MG at night. Keeps the back pumps gone for the duration.


----------



## TomJ (Nov 2, 2021)

BigBaldBeardGuy said:


> Good Mornings
> 
> Strengthen those lower back muscles. You have muscle imbalances from sitting.


Yeah but I SLDL 405 for reps, high bar squat 405 for reps. With all the deadlifts and DL accessories I do I haven't considered lower back weekends to be an actual issue. 

Still think it could be a lower back weakness? 

Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


----------



## BigBaldBeardGuy (Nov 2, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Yeah but I SLDL 405 for reps, high bar squat 405 for reps. With all the deadlifts and DL accessories I do I haven't considered lower back weekends to be an actual issue.
> 
> Still think it could be a lower back weakness?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G996U using Tapatalk


Next time you have what you're calling "back pumps" give it a try. Bar weight is fine, do a few good mornings (5-8 reps) and see if that helps you. 

It doesn't sound like "back pumps" if you had it even before running a cycle.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 12, 2021)

Tonight I trained multiple workout with my buddy Toro, it was a combination of shoulders, arms and back.  It was my second time going to the gym today.

He asked me to take some vids to share some exercises as well as see how his supplementation benefits him.  I definitely got the back pumps today.  His weight is slightly heavier than mine so I feel it cos when your doing 15 count hypersets.


----------



## diesel707 (Nov 12, 2021)

Whats your training schedule like? You could be loading your lower back indirectly too much due to training schedule or exercise choice as well.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 12, 2021)

diesel707 said:


> Whats your training schedule like? You could be loading your lower back indirectly too much due to training schedule or exercise choice as well.


I don't normally train like that but it's not everyday I have someone of his caliber want to work out at the last minute.  I had been focusing on legs the last couple of days (please see TP's  Fitness Journal Transcription thread for training deetz).


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2021)

The fact that you were going heavier for 15s means that when your rear delts wore out, your body started to recruit those little back muscles like infraspinatus. Actually that 1st one looks like an external rotation press.

If you have ever felt that burning feeling just under your shoulder blade on your back then you will immediately know what I am talking about.

Heavy lateral raises might recruit the upper traps once lateral delts get worn out which is not as big of a deal since traps can handle quite a bit of torture.

I been saying it for quite a while but...lateral raises and reverse flies should be done with back or in a workout that is not right before or right after back day. Shoulders, arms, and back...that's one hell of a combo!

Dude is a beast though!


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 12, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


> The fact that you were going heavier for 15s means that when your rear delts wore out, your body started to recruit those little back muscles like infraspinatus. Actually that 1st one looks like an external rotation press.
> 
> If you have ever felt that burning feeling just under your shoulder blade on your back then you will immediately know what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


I've gotten that soreness under the shoulder blade when doing incline hammer strength press.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Nov 12, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> I've gotten that soreness under the shoulder blade when doing incline hammer strength press.


That might be the serratus muscle(s) but same sensation probably.


----------



## FlyingPapaya (Nov 13, 2021)

Don't know but I like to do hanging knee raises and leg raises in-between squats and deadlifts.  I also started doing barbell side bends before squats. Keeps my back from being angry and it feels much better lately.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Skullcrusher said:


>


I do not think this protocol will be effective for anyone.


----------



## Methyl mike (Nov 13, 2021)

Extreme lower back pumps usually mean weak lower back with tight hams and likely calves and hips possibly. 

I lay on the floor flat  on my back legs flat and after a minute or two the pump fades a bit. 

Tried taurine did nothing. Stretching helps a little.


----------



## SharkMaster (Nov 13, 2021)

TomJ said:


> Hey Guys,
> 
> I get pretty bad lower back pumps, Ive had them even before starting with any anabolics. Over the years of sitting at a desk, both at work and at home, ive developed an anterior pelvic tilt, that i believe was the cause of my pre-anabolic lower back pumps.
> 
> ...


Do you got lots of money? Get one of those laying desks


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 13, 2021)

Methyl mike said:


> I do not think this protocol will be effective for anyone.


It looks a little comical.


----------



## Everose24 (Jan 7, 2022)

TomJ said:


> So the standing has helped you out?
> 
> I know the long periods of sitting definitely arent doing me any favors.
> Im a project manager so I spend most of my days sitting at a desk for 10 or so hours, then 2 hours or so at the gym, and then the rest of the night back at a desk gaming or something.


I got a "desk job" -   long periods of sitting down is HORRIBLE for you. Your post hit the nail on the head,   distortion of your lower back is real & caused by long periods of Sitting down!   I've got the hips of an 80 year old lady with osteoporosis 👵
You can get a rising desk in Amazon,   throw your screen , keyboard,  etc..


----------



## SharkMaster (Jan 8, 2022)

Lay off the d bol


----------



## ATLRigger (Jan 27, 2022)

Methyl mike said:


> Extreme lower back pumps usually mean weak lower back with tight hams and likely calves and hips possibly.
> 
> I lay on the floor flat  on my back legs flat and after a minute or two the pump fades a bit.
> 
> Tried taurine did nothing. Stretching helps a little.


Taurine didn’t help me either. Pickle juice same.  They do help for cycling (bicycling) cramps though.


----------

